# Will creatine make my protein shakes taste bad?



## fatoaf (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi all,

My first post here (woohoo!!) :high5:

I have been taking protein shakes for the past couple of years since doing weights and I've grown to love them by finding the combo that works well for me: Met-rx or myprotein choc protein powder and semi skimmed milk.

I've added L-glutamine to my shakes before to aid recovery and it made them taste nowhere near as nice (gravelly?). Also I didn't like the same protein powder if mixed with water (tasted minging).

The only creatine I have taken before has been in tablets but this has just run out so I need to buy in some replacements. Generally the tablets are more expensive than the pure creatine powder, so it will prob be cheaper if I buy the raw powder.

My question is, will adding the raw creatine powder to my shakes impact the taste? not quite sure how creatine will affect things so I'd be keen to know what the taste is like before shelling out?

Thanks in advance

:clap2:,

fatoaf


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Creatine monohydrate won't effect them much. I'm guesssing you shake your drink up then knock it back, if that's the case creatine will hardly be noticable.

If you like to savour it as if it was a milkshake you've just bought from McDonalds then you will notich a difference but not enough as to put you off.


----------



## fatoaf (Mar 27, 2010)

haha yeah I do like to savour them and imagine it is real choc milkshake.

i might just buy a small tub to try it out then.

any recommendation on which brand to buy?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

In my experience it just makes them slightly less sweet.

On another subject if you are buying decent protein powder I would generally always mix it with water, yeah it doesn't taste as good but you will take in the protein quicker. I can never understand why someone would mix a whey Isolate with milk, kind of defeats the point!

As Extreme says I don't really take a protein powder expecting it to taste like a proper milkshake, I just want it to taste palatable and get it down me quickly.


----------



## fatoaf (Mar 27, 2010)

Is there too much fat from drinking the milk? I thought that milk was meant to be one of the best things for people who lift weights so kind of made sense to me to add it to the whey - plus it tastes better hehe

I might try water for post workout shake as that is when the muscle needs it quick, could it be worth adding some juice for some simple sugars?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

milks great if you can tolerate it...

if milk can build muscle 40 odd years ago it still should..

now i`m not saying its the best!....but its done me no harm..


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with milk, I guess it really depends on your goals... nutrition has moved forward over the last 40 years though and my point is if you are spending more money on a fast acting protein in makes no sense to then mix it with milk.

It not as important at other times but certainly after training you want to get the protein in quickly so maybe compromise and have with water then, and milk at other times. And yes you also need some kind of simple sugars along with it post workout, my preference is to buy a post work out drink and some also contain creatine.

When it comes to buying creatine powder i would just go for the cheapest, I think I bought reflex last time for around £15 for 500g.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Scan is correct there is nothing wrong with milk, i prefer all my shakes to be with water but i don't tolerate milk that much plus i am not a hard gainer so do not need the sugar or fat in most milk....

i would just say that even if you use semi or skimmed milk you are still getting 5g of simple sugar per 100ml of milk so if your not a hard gainer having a 2 x 500ml shakes a day will give you 50g of sugar this alone could add crap to your physique.....

as for creatine and what brand Extreme do both creatine Mono and Kre-Akalyn (Kre-Evolution) i prefer the latter as it gives no bloat of cramps something that can happen with Mono type....


----------



## AlexanderBurton1466867956 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey, just thought i'd throw my 2 cents in also.

I used to take protein shakes with one teaspoon of creatine monohydrate powder in, shook it up, and the taste was fine, but after a while i decided to remove the creatine from the protein shake and add it to something like an orange juice or a powerade drink and just give it a stir, hardly any change in taste and texture and increase in strength was also noticeable.


----------



## fatoaf (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for he replies guys.

yeah scan I will follow your advice there and just do the water based shake post workout. I'll see if i can stomach having the water at all other times in the day, but anyway I'll just allow myself a milk based shake before bed to slow down the protein absorption and send me off to slee

PScarb> I might give that Kre-Akalyn a try. from what I have just read it sounds like it could be better than the mno (less bloating and less product needed).

I'll order some as my gains are getting hard to come by at the moment and I need a boost and let you know how i get on


----------

